# Looking at John Deere 110



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

My neighbors are selling their John Deere 110 and I am interested. I just need to know what a fair price is for he tractor with a mower deck and blade. I wish I knew what year it was made. I don't think it is a round fender. It's been garage kept for its whole life and is in pretty good condition.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Square fender models were from 1968 to 1974. Round fender models were 1963 to 1967.
new,the 1974 model cost $1,115.
I f it's all original,,and REAL clean, and runs well.....$400,tops.
One weak point was the steering gear box. They liked to wear out,and are hard as hens teeth to find.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a newer one and liked it pretty good. I worked the hell out of it on three acres and a couple more in the timber I kept up. I built a blade for the front (which I still have) for pushing snow and rock. I pushed snow for family and friends all winter. I got it used and finally wore the engine out. I replaced it with a new block. The only other trouble I had was the seat springs breaking. I bought two new and they didn't last so I finally welded them with some Eutectic and that was that. Parts are hard to find and some things might need rebuilt, so don't pay too much......


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

Found out it is a 1974 square fender. It runs well. Been serviced once a year by the dealer which it was bought new from. The seat needs replaced and there is rust on the foot rests which can be repaired by taking a wire wheel on a grinder to it and then touched up with John Deere green paint


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What's he askin' for it ?


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

He doesn't know what he wants for it. He doesn't know what to ask for it. He said the garage sales in our area are coming up so he wants to just put it on the garage sale with $500 on it


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Then he knows what he wants for it,which is :as much as someone will pay !


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

I picked up the neighbors 110 for $250! There are some things that need repaired. The lift arm button sticks when pressed in. I removed it and checked the spring. It was fine, so I sprayed "pb blaster" in there but it still sticks. I also think it may need a new brake band along with the clutch needing adjusted or belts replaced


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the button sticks,it may have a burr,or a small dent/flat spot on the tube.


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

By the "tube" what exactly do you mean?


----------

